# Metroidvania



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Marzo 2021)

Apro questo topic per parlare di questo genere di giochi. Di recente mi è capitato di giocare a castlevania mirror of fate HD e mi è piaciuto davvero molto. Da li ho deciso di cercare giochi simili e ho scoperto il genere metroidvania che prima ignoravo in sostanza.

Se conoscete giochi metroidvania interessanti e con uno stile grafico particolare scrivete!


Un esempio che ho scoperto di recente è Death Gambit, ha veramente uno stile grafico fantastico , peccato sia anche un soul like, dopo un po' si inizia a smadonnare e non c'ho voglia di smadonnare onestamente..


Sotto vi metto i video di death gambit per darvi un'idea


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Marzo 2021)

Death's Gambit



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## fabri47 (2 Marzo 2021)

Genere che amo, ma odio fortemente i rogue like, roba da abbandono della vita sociale (vabbè, al giorno d'oggi è impossibile anche quella). Tipo mesi fa presi Dead Cells per PS4, dopo due giorni l'ho abbandonato e, fortunatamente, Sony me lo ha rimborsato.


----------



## koti (2 Marzo 2021)

A me piacciono molto hollow knight (è impegnativo però) e ori and the blind forest.


----------



## Lambro (2 Marzo 2021)

Ne ho giocati parecchi, a mente mi vengono Shovel Knight (strepitoso) e Cave Story, due giochi con lo stile anni80 ma strepitosi.
Ho letto molto bene di Axiom Verge, sempre stile anni 80.
Ho apprezzato molto gli Shantae ma ti consiglio, se ti piace lo stile grafico, tutti i giochi di SteamWorld Dig, il 2 poi è un qualcosa di GALATTICO.
Molto belli i due Ori and the Blind forest.
Ovviamente molti Castlevania.
Ho letto di Blasphemous anche.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Marzo 2021)

Il primo Ori lo giocai qualche anno fa, però ai tempi lo consideravo un platform e non un metroidvania, bellissimo gioco, impegnativo ad un certo punto, ma non frustrante.

Hollow Knight mi ispira tanto, ma ho letto che è un soul like e non ho voglia di smadonnare.



fabri47 ha scritto:


> Genere che amo, ma odio fortemente i rogue like, roba da abbandono della vita sociale (vabbè, al giorno d'oggi è impossibile anche quella). Tipo mesi fa presi Dead Cells per PS4, dopo due giorni l'ho abbandonato e, fortunatamente, Sony me lo ha rimborsato.




Ma i soul like e rogue like sono più o meno la stessa cosa?

Pure io ho sto problema, purtroppo stanno proliferando in maniera spaventosa. Death's Gambit sarebbe il gioco perfetto non fosse per la difficoltà che ad un certo punto sale e io non c'ho più voglia. Mi sembra davvero una roba inutile.

I giochi migliori che ho adocchiato sono tutti souls like in pratica.

Blasphemous pure sembra molto bello, ma pure quello ho letto che c'è da smadonnare di brutto. Non comprendo il senso di tutto questo, almeno date una scelta. Chi vuole smadonnare smadonni, chi vuole solo godersi un'avventura si goda il gioco in maniera più rilassata


----------



## Hellscream (3 Marzo 2021)

Hades è stato il primo rogue like che ho giocato e l'ho adorato, davvero fatto bene.

Ori è un discorso a parte. "Will of the Wisps" è un'OPERA D'ARTE, a livello artistico è qualcosa di incredibile, una perla di rara bellezza, ed anche il gameplay è otttimo. Personalmente ho trovato SCANDALOSO che ai Game Awards non abbia vinto nulla.


----------



## vota DC (9 Marzo 2021)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma i soul like e rogue like sono più o meno la stessa cosa?



No sono l'opposto. I rogue like hai livelli generati continuamente e soltanto una vita, nei soul like hai vite infinite e devi impararti a menadito struttura dei livelli e movenze dei nemici. I soul like sono più simili ai vecchi prince of persia ma con più combattimenti e meno salti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2022)

Segnalo souldiers, che in realtà devo ancora provare, però mi ispira. Più che altro tutti i cavolo di metroidvania moderni ormai sono soul like o rogue like. Sta cosa è abbastanza urtante


----------

